# 5th commuter rail line for Montréal...



## jamesontheroad (Mar 17, 2006)

Some news on this side of the border tonight, as Montréal's Agence Metropolitaine de Transport announces a new line (Montréal's fifth) to serve the east end of the island of Montréal as well as the north-shore communities of Repentigny and Mascouche.

Construction will begin on the 51km line and eleven new stations next spring (2007), with service commencing in 2009. The AMT has commited to purchasing 30 new double deck coaches and new locomotives. Since the line will connect the suburbs with Montréal's Gare Centrale through the Mont-Royal tunnel, *edit* the tender for locomotives will seek diesel-electric locomotives. The line will use CN tracks on the island, and then run on new track between Mascouche, Le Gardeur and Repentigny. To begin with, five trains will run during each peak, carrying a predicted 5500 people every day. The whole project represents an investment of about C$300 million (about US$259m).

The new stations will be at Sauvé (inter-modal with the orange métro line), Pie-IX, Lacordaire, Louis-H. La Fontaine, Saint-Jean-Baptiste, Point-aux-Trembles, Charlemagne, Repentigny, Terrebonne and Mascouche.

More here: CBC News (English), Radio-Canada (French) and in the Metrodemontreal.com forums (mostly in French).

*j*


----------



## Superliner Diner (Sep 17, 2006)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> Some news on this side of the border tonight, as Montréal's Agence Metropolitaine de Transport announces a new line (Montréal's fifth) to serve the east end of the island of Montréal as well as the north-shore communities of Repentigny and Mascouche.


It will be Montreal's _sixth_ commuter rail line. You already have Blainville, Delson-Candiac, and Dorion-Rigaud out of Lucien L'Allier, and Deux Montagnes and Mont Ste-Helaire out of Gare Centrale.


----------

